# Water bottles of larger capacity?



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

i am currently using 28 oz. thermal water bottles(four of them) on my bike and could fit taller or maybe a little wider ones for three of them. 

i cannot use a backpack due to back pain and sometimes use a platypus 4L bag on top of one of my handlebar bag. but would still prefer the water bottles.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Topeak makes adj. water bottle holders, mine fits a 1.5 liter bottle.


----------



## mazey (Jul 7, 2010)

Zefel Magnum 1 liter bottles. Fits in a standard water bottle cage. I bought them on amazon.


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

the zefel magnum fits a lot of water but the cap design sucks - mine dribbles when i try to drink from it.....


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

leeboh said:


> Topeak makes adj. water bottle holders, mine fits a 1.5 liter bottle.


My one of these failed pretty quickly. Now gone over to the BBB Fuel Tank which is in my experience a much sturdier design.










Andrew


----------



## INABIL (Apr 6, 2010)

When I went to Florida I had two holders that looked like they were designed to fit 1.5 liter Poland Spring water bottles. I used them to refill my CamelBak.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aushiker said:


> My one of these failed pretty quickly. Now gone over to the BBB Fuel Tank which is in my experience a much sturdier design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I would love it if one of these fit with a 1.5L bottle on the underside of my downtube. That would be perfect, considering it gets too dirty down there to drink from that bottle directly.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

ascarlarkinyar said:


> i am currently using 28 oz. thermal water bottles(four of them) on my bike and could fit taller or maybe a little wider ones for three of them.
> 
> i cannot use a backpack due to back pain and sometimes use a platypus 4L bag on top of one of my handlebar bag. but would still prefer the water bottles.


Check out frame mounted hydration units. You can pick one up for $65 and they mount to your frame an function like a camel pack...with extra long tube that hangs on your handlebars.

This one comes with 2-1L reservoirs with 2 tubes.

Hydrathon: A Multi-Purpose Water Pack For Your Bicycle

Here is a smaller frame unit sold by REI that holds 42oz.

Showers Pass VelEau 42 Hydration System - 42 fl. oz. - Free Shipping at REI.com

They also make a twin bottle cage that mounts behind your saddle.

Profile Design Aqua Rack Dual Water Bottle Cage in Tree Fort Bikes Multi Sport Hydration (cat864)

As well as a Hydration unit that mounts to the saddle:

http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2011/04/11/under-the-saddle-hydration-system/


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

hunter006 said:


> Man, I would love it if one of these fit with a 1.5L bottle on the underside of my downtube. That would be perfect, considering it gets too dirty down there to drink from that bottle directly.


The overall length is 330 mm if that helps.

Andrew


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

hunter006 said:


> Man, I would love it if one of these fit with a 1.5L bottle on the underside of my downtube. That would be perfect, considering it gets too dirty down there to drink from that bottle directly.


I used something like that while cycling in Wales, but used a Topeak Modula cage. I got around the dirt by running a bladder tube from underneath my downtube up to the handlebars. A lot of nasty animal stuff was thrown at it while riding trails. Changing/refilling bottles was a messy job but I never got sick. 
In the end I managed to snap the plastic bit where the tube entered the bottle cap, so it's a bit tricky I guess.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

ascarlarkinyar said:


> i am currently using 28 oz. thermal water bottles(four of them) on my bike and could fit taller or maybe a little wider ones for three of them.
> 
> i cannot use a backpack due to back pain and sometimes use a platypus 4L bag on top of one of my handlebar bag. but would still prefer the water bottles.


I have a huge nalgene bottle I got from REI that works well.


----------



## bbbun (Nov 10, 2012)

I use the minoura bottle cage clamps to put 2 cages on my handlebars.

If you have that, 2 cages on the frame, and 2 cages on the rear of the saddle, that'd be 6 bottles or 4.2L of water (assuming a regular 710ml bottle).


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

I use two 2 qt USGI canteens in addition to the usual water bottle in the cage...makes for a great ballast  each canteen holds 64 OZ of water....so thats 128OZ of water plus the water bottle.....its a carry over from when I would walk around the woods for a few hours with a belt kit full of food and water and ammo.... and I taught myself that one could never have too much water...especially if the area's water may or may not be clean (an excuse for a good filter though) I haven't done an overnighter by myself yet...always had another friend with me, or two...for added security and peace of mind....being deaf; it's impossible for me to hear anything behind me


----------

